

"Clueless consumers favor 15-inch notebooks, ruining market" - soyelmango
http://blog.laptopmag.com/data-shows-clueless-consumers-buying-15-inch-notebooks-ruining-market

======
eru
Yes, blame the people who have other tastes than you.

~~~
soyelmango
Yes, definitely written by someone who uses a laptop on the go and doesn't
like carrying its weight about - even though he acknowledges the significant
proportion of users whose laptops don't ever travel.

In this case, the market is working for the majority of consumers - and he's
rightfully disgruntled because he wants a laptop to be a laptop, and not a
desktop replacement.

~~~
eru
Yes. Perhaps I should write something about non-dvorak keyboards and non-
recumbent bikes, and how they are overtaking the market.

